# Nicosia Main streets



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm moving to Nicosia in Feb 2011 and I want to live on a main street or busy road. Does anyone know these areas?


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anywhere on Makarious II or II shold be fine. then there is the lakatamia / deftera road.. The trafic is bad in icosiaso best to base yourself near to wrk (if your working)


----------



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

zeeb0 said:


> Anywhere on Makarious II or II shold be fine. then there is the lakatamia / deftera road.. The trafic is bad in icosiaso best to base yourself near to wrk (if your working)


Thanks mate.I'll check those places out


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its nice to see more expats coming to nicosia... most seem to be at the coast but unlucky fools like me have to work :-( 

Are you bringing a family or just yourself?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There aren't any truly busy 24/7 areas in Nicosia, in fact the busy roads in the commercial centre are pretty much abandoned on hallf days (Wednesday) holidays and weekends (and most of August during the holiday season) and virtually all the streets are just busy with cars - the only 'bustling' to be had is in the Old Town along Ledra Street and maybe the square. Compared to places like London and Beijing, Nicosia is a sleepy village...Zeebo's advice about living near to work is good advice as the city is choked with rush hour traffic and public transport is still in its infancy (forget bikes and mopeds unless you have a death wish)...


----------



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

zeeb0 said:


> Its nice to see more expats coming to nicosia... most seem to be at the coast but unlucky fools like me have to work :-(
> 
> Are you bringing a family or just yourself?


I'll be coming over myself then my girlfriend will join me around a month later.
I've been to Cyprus a few times but not for years.
I'll also be working but I guess the weekends can be spent at the beach


----------



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

kimonas said:


> There aren't any truly busy 24/7 areas in Nicosia, in fact the busy roads in the commercial centre are pretty much abandoned on hallf days (Wednesday) holidays and weekends (and most of August during the holiday season) and virtually all the streets are just busy with cars - the only 'bustling' to be had is in the Old Town along Ledra Street and maybe the square. Compared to places like London and Beijing, Nicosia is a sleepy village...Zeebo's advice about living near to work is good advice as the city is choked with rush hour traffic and public transport is still in its infancy (forget bikes and mopeds unless you have a death wish)...


Thanks mate. I'm living in Shanghai at the moment so Nicosia will be a welcomed change to not stop noise over here. 
Bikes and mopeds are also a big no no over here so I know what you mean.
Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Lealaw (Nov 11, 2010)

*Old Nicosia*



kimonas said:


> There aren't any truly busy 24/7 areas in Nicosia, in fact the busy roads in the commercial centre are pretty much abandoned on hallf days (Wednesday) holidays and weekends (and most of August during the holiday season) and virtually all the streets are just busy with cars - the only 'bustling' to be had is in the Old Town along Ledra Street and maybe the square. Compared to places like London and Beijing, Nicosia is a sleepy village...Zeebo's advice about living near to work is good advice as the city is choked with rush hour traffic and public transport is still in its infancy (forget bikes and mopeds unless you have a death wish)...


Hi
Sorry to jump into this conversation. Can you tell me if there are any apartments/flats for rent in the Old Town of Nicosia and if so, are they reasonably priced?


----------



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm actually looking for the same but starting end of Jan.Preferably a 2 bed.


----------



## Lealaw (Nov 11, 2010)

Sev1 said:


> I'm actually looking for the same but starting end of Jan.Preferably a 2 bed.


My husband and I plan on coming over in April, and will probably stay with relatives for a few weeks until we find accommodation. I would ideally like to stay in the old part of Lefkosia for a couple of months, but it is probably just a romantic dream I have in my mind We were there in September and only got to see Lefkosia for a few hours but I fell in love with the old Town! Please keep me updated on how you get on


----------



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Will do. I've not actually been to Nicosia but heard about it. The old town looks lovely.
Good luck with the move.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yo, I too love the old town but for some reason the natives have all moved to the burbs in new houses and rent the houses in out in a kind of slumlord fashion.. Most of the ladies of the night live in them as well as the huge low paid migrant population.

Wouldnt put me off buying one but the funny thing is they rent for nothing but seem at over a half a million


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Yo, I too love the old town but for some reason the natives have all moved to the burbs in new houses and rent the houses in out in a kind of slumlord fashion.. Most of the ladies of the night live in them as well as the huge low paid migrant population.
> 
> Wouldnt put me off buying one but the funny thing is they rent for nothing but seem at over a half a million


The old town was split in two following intercommunal violence in the early 60s - the war of 1974 saw most properties abandoned or left to decay - so apart from a couple of areas that have been rennovated under the USAID programme and various interventions of the Masterplan, the majority of the old town is the rather seedy, cheaper than cheap accommodation that Zeebo described. A decade ago it was possible to pick up a wrecked old house for rennovation for a few thousand, but now they are asking hundreds of thousands for wrecks, but they are magnificent when restored (itself a hugely expensive operation). There are still a few fairly decent flats to be had however if you ask around, but the nightlife is bound to be 'interesting'...


----------



## maxb (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi i moved to Cyprus in March with my girlfriend who is cypriot and we live in Lidra street, it can be a little noisy in the evenings but the house is lovely a big old Cypriot style flat 4 meter high cealings and a nice entrance hall. It is well worth the doing if anyone is ever considering renovating an old house they are truely magnificent.

Happy hunting,

Max


----------

